

Harvard cracks DNA storage, crams 700 terabytes of data into a single gram - hamidr
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/134672-harvard-cracks-dna-storage-crams-700-terabytes-of-data-into-a-single-gram

======
imdsm
I have a feeling this will be like when we had 16 MB of ram and thought 64 MB
was a lot, now it's not uncommon to have 16 GB. Or how we had 32 MB hard
drives, thinking we'd never need more space, and now we can get a 3,145,728 MB
hard drive for next to nothing.

What if we go from thinking 10 TB is a nice handy amount of space, to having
10,000 TB and still running out?

